# Position For Jack?



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Since the axles were flipped on our trailer, my 3 ton hydraulic floor jack doesn't quite go high enough to get the wheels in the air for service. I used to be able to catch the frame right in front of the center support for the springs, but it's too high now.










Do you guys think it would be alright to place the jack on the underside of the triangle shaped spring bracket? I'm not sure since it could rotate front or back or might not be strong enough to support the weight. I'm kind of at a loss for a good spot to jack from.

thanks

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The shackles are not a good place to place the jacks as they can and will move when you raise the trailer.

You need to use 2 jacks and place them at the frame adjacent to the shackles for the front and rear tires. This will raise the entire side but it is the best location. If the frame is too high then you need wood blocking to raise the jacks.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Shackles, that's it, I couldn't think of it.

Thanks Andy, I thought that would be the way I would have to go, just looking for an easier way.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Mike 
What about one of those Trailer Aids ramps
Then you wouldn't have to worry about using a bottle jack to change a flat.

Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Don,

I wasn't so concerned about changing a flat as jacking it up to pull the hubs, adjust the brakes and rotate the tires.

I'll figure something out, I like Andy's idea of using blocks.

Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I wasn't so concerned about changing a flat as jacking it up to pull the hubs, adjust the brakes and rotate the tires.
> [snapback]53198[/snapback]​


I'm still confused a bit about this, after my tire changing experience.

When I jack up my car to change a tire, the hub stays more or less aligned with the body so I'm lifting the car and the tire. In other words, the distance from the center of the hub to the fender stays about the same.

When I jack up the trailer (or drive one tire up on blocks) , the hub tends to stay close to the ground because of the way the springs work. The distance from the center of the hub to the finder seems to increase until the springs reach the bottom of their travel distance. That means that I have to jack the trailer up _*a lot *_in order for the tire to clear the ground.

Do I have this right? How do you get around this? In another thread, someone suggested putting a second jack on the axle to keep the hub from doing this, but I'm not sure that's such a good idea ... I don't want to stress the axle. Thanks.

Ed


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

This thread is a bit old, but I now find that I have the same question as Larry the Outbacker on the last post and I don't see that there was ever a response.

Anybody have some advice to pass along??

thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

The reason you get this is because a trailer doesn't have shocks. Shocks have minimum compression and once you hit it the axle and trailer will travel as one. Second reason is because the axles are linked together as shown in the picture.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

If you are doing maintainence and have a floor jack I don't seee a problem lifting by the equalizer. The cradle on the jack should eliminate any possibility of rotation of the equalizer. I recently changed my shackles and did hub removal, brake work etc. and while I was positioning a pair of jack stands in front and behind the spring perches for the long term I saw no indication that the equalizer was trying to move. A bottle jack.....I'd have to think hard on that though.
I'm real careful about not putting myself in harms way and I felt very comfortable with that procedure.
Bob


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I lift from the bottom of the axle right next to the spring perch. I don't see why anyone would jack from a different spot but we all have our reasons.

Scott


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You can also jack the wheels one at a time from each of the end leaf spring brackets. Jacking from the center can be dangerous because the equalizer can and will flip to either side and drop your load. ouch.


----------

